

Work Online? My Insight Into Setting An Hourly Rate - MatCarpenter
http://www.sofamoolah.com/blogging/work-online-my-insight-into-setting-an-hourly-rate/

======
Vitaly
It's pretty simple actually. Evey time you are overwhelmed with work, rise the
rate. If you don't have enough work for a prolonged amount of time, lower it.

